# Got an unpatched switch. How to get SX OS?



## cashboxz01 (Jun 20, 2020)

I just bought an unpatched switch. I plan on playing backups from a USB HDD and keeping it docked for the most part. I'm new to this scene so have a few questions

1. Is atmosphere OS capable of running XCI from HDD yet?
2. Is there a huge speed difference between launching games from HDD and microSD/SSD ? Reason why I ask is due to the price difference.
3. What extras do I need to buy if the only option is SX OS?


----------

